# Convincing parents



## 34KING18 (Jun 24, 2012)

Do you guys know of any good ways to convince your parents to let you get a tortoise? My mom keeps on complaining that the electric bill is going to cost a fortune and that she doesn't want the house to be dirty from the tortoise. I can't think of a way to convince her to let me get one. If you guys are going to give the siggestion of paying it for myself, I mow 2 yards on my street and get paid but my mom won't let me buy it with my money becuase she wants me to save it up for a car or for college! Can you guys give some advice or help?


----------



## jaizei (Jun 24, 2012)

If it is going to take convincing to get one, what if you need to take it to the vet? How are you going to convince her that a trip to the vet is necessary? And who will pay? 

There isn't any hurry. Wait til you're out on your own. Then you can get as many as you like.


----------



## bigred (Jun 24, 2012)

Im going to be honest with you and you can give this a try. Bug the crap out of them until they get it for you just to shut you up. Your a kid you can get away with it


----------



## wellington (Jun 24, 2012)

The start up cost is not cheap. MVB, Che, substrate, housing, water dish, food tile, supplements, around $200.00. That's not the purchase of the tortoise yet or the food, outdoor enclosure or vet visits if needed. I say ask to do chores for spending money or cut more lawns. Ask if you came up with half the start up cost if your parents could do pay the rest. Another idea, ask for all the stuff you will need for a tort on your birthday, Xmas, and holiday you get gifts. Sweet talk grandparents, aunts and uncles. Good luck


----------



## Blakem (Jun 24, 2012)

I think waiting is a good idea. If you don't get from a breeder on the forum, you don't know what condition it will be in. This may be bad because it could suddenly be sick! My mom thought my tortoise was gross (crazy, I know) at first. I too still live at home. I offered to pay for the extra findings for the electric. But, they came to enjoy my Russian tortoise. I got lucky. I tried begging at first, and talking about it, but they decided I didn't need one. It turned out for the better. Also, it really depends on what species and age of turtle/tortoise you get. My Russian did not cost as much, but my sulcata tortoise cost around 400$ to get everything set up. But, that was because my parents thought it would look better to have a tank for my hatchling. I didn't really do it the cheaper way. Good luck!


----------



## pdelpizzo (Jun 24, 2012)

I'll just say I had no idea how much tortoise keeping would cost when I bought my Russians 2 years ago. It was easy to calculate the obvious enclosure and tortoise acquisition expenses but the less tangible things like food, vet, or unplanned changes to your enclosure really add up. My last trip to the vet was very very pricey! It would be difficult to have to deal with those things if I had to rely on my parents to help me pay. That said, I do like the idea of getting the stuff you need for Christmas and Birthday gifts.


----------



## cljohnson (Jun 24, 2012)

As I mentioned in your previous threads I totally appreciate your enthusiasm. 
Don't forget that the tortoise is a lifelong commitment. 
I believe you were interested in Russians. 
The trick is not to get them to let you have a Tortoise but to get them interested in tortoises. 
Show them your knowledge and aptitude for keeping tortoises. 
Sometimes it's up to kids to teach their parents. 
I would try to record and watch Discovery Channel or Animal planet shows with tortoises topics. 
Someday you are going to go off to college and they're going to be in charge of your Torts. 
If you follow this logic. You will need new torts when you get older and can visit your parents torts when you visit. 
WIN WIN


----------



## Madkins007 (Jun 24, 2012)

I usually side with the parents on this sort of thing, but may have a compromise that may work- North American box turtles. MUCH simpler housing, lower bills, etc. Can be housed outdoors most of the year in much of the US. Lower initial cost (so more money for car/college), etc.

As a pet goes- there really is not difference between a boxie and a true tort. They have similar behaviors, IQs, needs, daily cycles, etc.

I might especially suggest a Carolinian or Eastern boxie as they are often very beautifully colored- often a good sales point with the folks.


----------



## chase thorn (Jun 24, 2012)

Honestly the worst thing to hear is to "Wait" ... I am lucky enough to have awesome parents that are reptile lovers. My mom was not to keen on me having on in an apartment so I went out and bought everything for it. I told her I could not return any of it  I dont recommend this but it's how I got a third tortoise!


----------



## tyguy35 (Jun 24, 2012)

I just went and bought tank. She ended up thinking he was cute. Try the cite card girls always give in haha


----------



## smarch (Jul 10, 2012)

Well ya see when I convinced ... 'convinced' my parents I asked when I was in a reaaaalllly bad time (I deal with depression) and looked up at my dad and said I want a tortoise (I'd said it before but they always ignored me) he said we'll think about it .... Well a couple of weeks after I went out and bought a basic kit with tank and everything and less than a week after that I picked up my Russian at petco. I however dont reccomend this cuz they were not happy (good thing they found out by phone!) I did tell them I was getting one they never said anything do I just got. And they never actually yelled once I got him, my dad likes him my mom doesn't like reptiles and just keeps her distance. And my aunt and cousin LOVE him ( they used to have 2 red ears I believe until they grew too big). Good news is I got baby sitters while I'm away and they understand care enough to trust. I know it sucks but waiting might be good I learned that reptile anything is VERY expensive, even little plastic plants!


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 10, 2012)

Lol well I was 20 I pay bills here so she didn't have a say lol. But awesome any pictures? Your mom will warm up.


----------



## MrsStaal (Jul 10, 2012)

My parents had initially said no. I already had a snake and two dogs. I constantly would talk about my knowledge though. For example, at dinner my mom would say "Pass me the salad" I would respond with "Did you know tortoises love eating salad greens?" Everything I said revolved around tortoises. My parents finally gave in after seeing my knowledge for tortoises. I got mine for my birthday and I had to pay half. As someone else stated before they can be expensive. I got mine from a pet store so he was cheap, relatively speaking. I spent 300 at least just buying him stuff he NEEDED. Then comes the stuff I want him to have! Also, if they get sick you have to take them to a specialized vet, trust me, they are expensive. 80 dollars for the visit, then you pay for the treatment. Meds can be 30+ dollars. I know waiting sucks, and that is not what I am telling you is best. I am just saying if your parents don't want the tortoise what if he gets sick or injured? Will they be willing to drop more money on that? I know, I was lucky enough mine were, but just make sure yours are too before you rush into anything you aren't ready for, ya know?


----------



## baron101 (Aug 17, 2012)

i convinced my parents by doing a whole bunch of research and showing my parents


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 17, 2012)

1. Do lots of research - 
what will you need to buy? How much space will it take up? What specie is best? Can your own yard be used for accommodation? How much will it cost to run the lamps you need? How will it be cared for when you're on vacation and at college? What will you feed it? Where can you pick/grow weeds?....

2. Don't yell, sulk or bug
Do that and you've lost immediately

3. Work as hard at school as you do on your tort research
If you can't be bothered with your grades why should your Mom believe you will be bothered to look after a pet

4. Do your chores cheerfully, preferably without being prompted
Same as number 3

A tort is for life... They live for at least 50 years, up to 100 years and probably more. It is a huge commitment.

How do I know all this?

1. I'm the mother of 2 teenagers
2. We've had our tort for over 40 years

Will your Mom agree? Maybe... and maybe not. You have to accept that there's more going on in your home than you know about. No parent sets out to upset their child, but sometimes we can't go along with every request.


----------



## cristal redfoot (Aug 17, 2012)

Do everything the person above me says 
My parents didn't mind because I didn't ask for their money. My boyfriend boughg me my tortoise and everything we needed. The thing is that it is expensive for the vet and now anything I need I will have to pay myself. My parents thought I was crazy at first but they grew to absolutly adore him in the first few days. So the key is to show them you are responsible! Good luck.


----------



## Ruchonnet (Aug 17, 2012)

I would definitely just wait. I've convinced my mom to let me get so many animals and now she holds it against me and doesn't want to help take care of them when I'm away.


----------



## ssydney (Aug 18, 2012)

Try saying "I'll maintain a __% grade or higher for however long in school!!"


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Aug 22, 2012)

I am a mother of seven children and I got one for my son because he promised to work hard in school and get no grades lower than a C. He hates homework and doesn't apply himself so I figured if it got him to work hard that it would be worth it. Also I am not advocating you do this but bugging your parents works for me. My daughter kept researching about guinea pigs and talked about them nonstop. I was sick to death of hearing it that I went out and bought it for her. It is her responsibility and that has worked for my kids. It helps that I adore box turtles and tortoises. They are so cute. Good luck but if they won't buy you one you can get one when you are on your own.


----------



## Redstrike (Aug 22, 2012)

Madkins007 said:


> I usually side with the parents on this sort of thing, but may have a compromise that may work- North American box turtles. MUCH simpler housing, lower bills, etc. Can be housed outdoors most of the year in much of the US. Lower initial cost (so more money for car/college), etc.
> 
> As a pet goes- there really is not difference between a boxie and a true tort. They have similar behaviors, IQs, needs, daily cycles, etc.
> 
> I might especially suggest a Carolinian or Eastern boxie as they are often very beautifully colored- often a good sales point with the folks.



Good insight, just be sure to check local permitting/laws with a box turtle. They are endangered throughout much of their range from habitat loss and the pet trade removing viable adults from breeding populations.


----------

